# Control de Temperatura Para Coolers



## DJ-AS (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola gente, aquí un diagrama muy sencillo de un regulador de velocidad para el cooler según la temperatura presente en una resistencia NTC.
Como necesito que éste regulador controle 4 coolers (0.5A en total) en ves de un BC337 le puse un TIP31C y anduvo joya, hasta que al enfriarse la NTC se prendio fuego jejeje... se quemó!
Mi pregunta es: ¿Es mucha corriente para la NTC? ¿Vienen NTC de 1w por ej?
Bueno, esa es la inquietud.
Saludos.

PD: Perdón, me olvidé de subirlo :$


----------



## Dano (Dic 1, 2007)

Lo mejor para controlar los ventiladores es un PWM.

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Dic 1, 2007)

Es lo que me habían dicho Dano, pero hice éste circuito: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/fanctrl/index.htm que es el mismo que anda dando vueltas por aquí y la verdad no me gustó por varias razones.
1. No tiene un preset para controlar cúando dispara.
2. En el diagrama dice que el ventilador está parado a temperatura ambiente. Pero cuando lo probé el ventilador estaba como oscilando (intentaba arrancar pero no tenía fuerza hasta que la NTC calentaba lo suficiente).
3. El cooler nunca llega a máxima velocidad y eso que la puse a la NTC directamente al fuego jaja.
Bueno, por todas esas cositas, me pasé al que publiqué aquí y la verdad que anda de 10, lo único que necesitaría es saber qué transistor ponerle para que me mueva 4 coolers de PC.
Saludos, y gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## treblo (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola esta uteresante el circuito este pero queria saber  los valores de las cosas que usaste osea el transistor es un bc337...despues en el dibujo aparece un preset y un termistor ntc.....cual es el valor del preset?.....y el termistor ntc como lo consigo? 

gracias


----------



## junior90 (Nov 25, 2009)

pero como se prendió fuego al enfriarse? se supone que las ntc cuando están frías tienen un valor alto de impedancia cierto? entonces no entiendo porque quieres una de mayor potencia?verificaste que impedancia que te da cuando esta fría?
no me parece que necesites una de mayor potencia.


----------

